# Kindle Fire Keyboard



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone come across a Kindle Fire Keyboard yet? I have one for my iPad and would love to do same with my Fire.

I suppose one requirement would be bluetooth - not sure if Kindle Fire supports bluetooth??


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Fire does not have Bluetooth and no keyboard is available.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've moved the question to the "Fire Talk" thread, Brian. . . .

See also our FAQ above, specifically this post: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91485.msg1512528.html#msg1512528

And I believe there's another thread in this section where it was discussed previously. . . . .


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

intinst said:


> Fire does not have Bluetooth and no keyboard is available.


It doesn't have an activated Bluetooth. The fire does indeed have bluetooth.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

dougdirt said:


> It doesn't have an activated Bluetooth. The fire does indeed have bluetooth.


So it has bluetooth - just no way to enable it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tomayto Tomahto. . . . as far as I'm concerned, if the Bluetooth doesn't work, it doesn't have it. 

I suppose, however, there is a possibility that, at some later time, a software update could enable it IF indeed the circuitry or whatever that's required is in place.  This is the first I've heard of that being the case, however. . . . .


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Tomayto Tomahto. . . . as far as I'm concerned, if the Bluetooth doesn't work, it doesn't have it.
> 
> I suppose, however, there is a possibility that, at some later time, a software update could enable it IF indeed the circuitry or whatever that's required is in place. This is the first I've heard of that being the case, however. . . . .


Yeah, apparently all Amazon needs to do is turn it on and bluetooth would work fine. Having a keyboard would be great.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Yeah, apparently all Amazon needs to do is turn it on and bluetooth would work fine. Having a keyboard would be great.


Supposedly somebody over on one of the high power developer sites has been able to enable it on a rooted Fire -- from scanning the posts I am not sure there wasn't hardware mods involved as well. Certainly not something for the faint of heart to consider. 
I'm with Ann -- it ain't got it.
Might or might not get it later but it ain't got it now.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

The wifi chip they use in the Fire is also the bluetooth chip (combined in one chip). So, it _could_ be activated in the future. That would explain why the ROM developers could turn it on.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Is the USB port on the fire a host or client?  If I understand this correctly, a host USB port would allow a keyboard to be used if there is a compatible keyboard driver for it.which can be installed on the fire.

Gene


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The USB port on the Fire is the micro connection rather than the standard flat connector that's on computers.  I am nearly 100% certain that there is no way to physically connect a keyboard.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The USB port on the Fire is the micro connection rather than the standard flat connector that's on computers. I am nearly 100% certain that there is no way to physically connect a keyboard.


Ann, All of the data and control lines present in the standard flat connector on your computer are also contained (or should be) in the micro connector on your fire. The final form the connector takes is pretty much irrelevant so long as the control and data lines are present. In fact, for example, Amazon sells keyboards with suitable connectors for Blackberry's -- there are other micro-connector keyboards available as well.


The question Gene asked is the telling one -- most likely the software operates the port in a client only mode. Could it be changed? -- possibly. At present though it does not appear to support an external keyboard.

Hey Gene -- have a look here -- might be something you could investigate if you want.
http://gigaom.com/mobile/how-to-add-a-usb-keyboard-to-an-android-phone/


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

I believe the USB port is strictly client - no host capability. In other words you cannot connect a keyboard or mouse or charge another device.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Would a WIRELESS keyboard work?


----------



## dougdirt (Jan 8, 2012)

Okey Dokey said:


> Would a WIRELESS keyboard work?


Probably not, because it would have no way to connect. The Fire doesn't have bluetooth activated and USB still needs a port that isn't an option for the Fire.


----------



## Djworton (Feb 22, 2012)

USB Client, which means no devices such as keyboard,camera usbstorage sticks etc can be used,client means it recieves power from an external source such as a Pc or charger

HOST devices such as your Pc supply power to the KF

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

